# Boring local spot



## slacker (Jan 19, 2009)

Been spending a bit of time at a local spot lately, simply because it's close, not because it's very good for herping.

Here's some shots of some of the things I've found...






















This next one's an older photo from the same spot, but one I don't mind, even if it is a decidedly unexciting frog:











I dragged the other half there for a walk today, where she spotted the first snake I've seen there to date. I managed to scare it off before we got decent photos... hell, before I even knew what it was -- all I saw was an olive green, slender animal flying through the leaf litter away from me for a second before it disappeared amongst very large boulders.

She also spotted a lacie which bolted up a tree, and which I thus didn't get photos of. I think I need to drag her out more often ;-)


----------



## smacdonald (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice pics! What's the first lizard?

Stewart


----------



## blackthorn (Jan 19, 2009)

These are the things I found on this particular trip - half of them aren't herps, but we didn't find too many of those.

I'll start with the boring ones:










I think this might be a case worm of some description?:





Cicada:





I know nothing about skinks, so I won't take a guess at trying to name it:





The lacie that ran up a tree and wasn't being at all cooperative - crap photo, but the best one I had of it:





Small beardie on a stick:





And the crap photo I got of the snake before it bolted:


----------



## slacker (Jan 19, 2009)

reptilesDownUnder said:


> Nice pics! What's the first lizard?



Cheers Safety Stew ;-)

Some kind of boring skink. Scientific name is Boringus scincus. I think some (strange) people also call it Cryptoblepharus virgatus virgatus.


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Jan 19, 2009)

nice pics. i';d love to see a young eastetrn beardie in the wild. the snake looks like a green tree snake correct me if i am wrong anyone


----------



## megrim (Jan 19, 2009)

ooohh pretty common tree snake ^_^

I really like those guys. One of these days I'll set up a fancy enclosure+fish tank deal and get one. Anyone seen the tree snake setup they have at the pet shop on Queen St? It's brilliant.


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Jan 19, 2009)

snakey looks like a green tree? Nice pics.


----------



## slacker (Jan 19, 2009)

DA_GRIZ said:


> nice pics. i';d love to see a young eastetrn beardie in the wild. the snake looks like a green tree snake correct me if i am wrong anyone



Yep, it is. "Blackthorn" spotted it from on top of a boulder and called snake... I was down the bottom on the other side and came running, only to see a brief glimpse of it before it disappeared. Damned thing was like a ninja on speed.

Never had any trouble finding barbata around here as a kid...


----------



## slacker (Jan 19, 2009)

reptilesDownUnder said:


> Nice pics! What's the first lizard?



Seems I was wrong -- it happens occasionally. Some nerd corrected me; they were split from virgatus in 2007, and what I found and photographed would have been C. pulcher pulcher.


----------



## smacdonald (Jan 19, 2009)

I see. What's the second lizard?

Stewart


----------



## slacker (Jan 19, 2009)

reptilesDownUnder said:


> I see. What's the second lizard?



Oh, now you're just being smart, Mr Spandex.

I'm torn. I don't think I can make out any dark line on the nape of the neck, which suggests Eulamprus martini, but on the other hand it kind of looks like the upper temporal overlaps the lower slightly, contrary to what the aforementioned nerd thinks he can make out in the photograph.

So yes, I don't know. It's either Eulamprus martini or Eulamprus tenuis. I'll see if I can go all ninja on them and get a clearer shot, whenever I can be bothered getting out there again.


----------



## smacdonald (Jan 19, 2009)

I see. What's the third lizard?

Stewart


----------



## slacker (Jan 19, 2009)

reptilesDownUnder said:


> I see. What's the third lizard?



Dear Safety Stew, I think you need to get out more if you can't ID that one yourself ;-)

And yes, I get your point. But no.... :lol:


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 19, 2009)

lol stewart, next time he will ad species names, the pics are good


----------



## slacker (Jan 19, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> lol stewart, next time he will ad species names, the pics are good



Doubt it. I'll make especially sure I don't next time, just to spite him :lol:


----------

